# Destroyer of Worlds (Xenos Recruitment thread)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

This is the Xenos section of the most massive roleplay ever! I have created the thread for Chaos and the imperium one is being worked on by Dessel Ordo, the GM for the Imperium, I am the Gm for Chaos, and I havent chosen someone for the Xenos (I will choose fromt the applicants)

Enter format as follows... You can be an eldar, tau, or an orc.

Read the chaos recruitment thread if you are missing anything, or PM me about any concerns you may have!

Race:

Name:

Appearance:

Equiptment:

Personality:

Background:

Good luck!

VAZ IS NOW THE XENOS GM!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Race: Eldar

Name: Laethur the Wise

Appearance: He's a tall Eldar Farseer dressed in green and purple robes yet is obviously very frail. His Ghost Helm has two large holes in it so people can see the empty sockets where his eyes used to be.

Equipment: Ghost Helm, Spirit Stones, Rune Armour, Rune of Witnessing, Runes of Warding, Singing Spear.

Psychic Powers: Fortune, Guide, Doom.

Personality: Laethur is quiet and calculating, usually letting his Seer Council do all the talking for him. Whenever he does talk his voice is soft and hypnotic. He also uses his psychic abilities constantly to make everyone around him to trust Laethur and feel warmly towards him.

Background: On his very first day as a Farseer Laethur was brutally attacked by a Daemon caused by Perils of the Warp. He survived however and, despite losing his eyes, used his abnormal psychic skill to sense what was around him and carry on leading his troops to victory. He had a special Ghost Helm made so that his enemies could see his disfigurement and carried on using his mind to detect what was around him. While he is physically weak his Singing Spear enables him to hit his opponents with great force. Furthermore he is always surrounded by eight Warlocks who also wield Spears and usually talk on his behalf.

Hope this is okay and that other people will soon join. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To the guys that be - if you need another person to GM I'd happily take place.

If you're wondering if there'll be issues regarding fairness, rest assured I'll be able to participate and GM with equality. To that end, I won't make a character for this, and will be prely dedcated to making it run smooth.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> To the guys that be - if you need another person to GM I'd happily take place.
> 
> If you're wondering if there'll be issues regarding fairness, rest assured I'll be able to participate and GM with equality. To that end, I won't make a character for this, and will be prely dedcated to making it run smooth.


Vaz promoted to Xenos GM :biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

will you still be using your Imperium character then?
there is no issue with you having one though. (although having one for this force would make more sense)

p.s. this is also a bump, in attempt to get more people in this squad...
:shok::grin:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Race: Ork

Name: Nuzzgref
Appearance: Big and green.

Equiptment: Big shoota and crude armor.

Personality: He is sligthly smarter than any other orks but he loves to figth as much as other orks.

Background: Nuzzgref is a member of the baad mon clan. So he is very rich by orkish standars. He leads a small warband (about 3000 or so but he doesent realy know because he always falls to sleep while trying to count them). He has a own looted leman russ wich he named Da 'ead banger as he killed the former owners by head knocking them, but it was broken at an earlier war so he left it att his favorite mek to get it repaired. And now he got it back. He leads an own tank company consisting of 9 looted tanks and his own.

I just thougth it would be funny to make an ork characther that i have as a miniature.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still going to carry on with my Imperial character, but I may make a character for this one being GM n all .

We'll see how it goes.

At the moment we have two characters who have the makings of a grand power (Clever Ork? Anda Farseer), so I was thinking writing as the profile of their Gods, or maybe a warboss/Nob until the Ork makes his mark?

I couldn't see an Eldar giving orders to an Ork etc, without Psychic Powers, and I don't feel like favouritism, by making the Ork seem malleable and weak.

And I've never played a God before =D.

Flerden - one thing really - in order for me to make an exciting Roleplay, I find that knowing a bit about the participants helps a lot. I.e, who is your warboss, name of your Tank, any sopecific features or markings to show why you have chosen to RP your character etc.

Solitaire - Perfectly fine. Be interesting to watch how he plays out!

Cheers everyone, and Ta very Much, NoiseMarine & Dessel_Ordo!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok i'll put some more info about my character.
Btw i actualy have my character as a minitaure in a leman russ xD
I checked the imperial and chaos recruitment thread and i think i'll be needing my leman russ so its not going to be on repair if its ok.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For myself, I have no problem with you changing your Bio before the roleplay starts.

That's grand though, I really like what you've come up with


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've gone back to revive one of my old characters for this, from Space Hulk. Here he is:

Name:Shas'ka'el Vash'ya Ko'tol
Rank: Shas'el
Equipment: X8 Crisis Battlesuit (jet pack removed, modified leg systems), hard-wired drone controller, translation software, plasma rifle, shield generator, hard-wired blacksun filter, burst cannon, multi-tracker.
Appearance: Ko'tol stays inside his modified and cannabilised battlesuit at all times. It is a mess of different colours, with components obviously having come from many septs making it impossible to tell his own. It's legs appear reinforced, and it's jet pack is non-existent.
Background: Ko'tol is one of the Tau pirate group the Warriors of Shas'ka (stars). It all began when the Il'fannor (merchant) class ship, of the standard configuration, of those who would later become the Shas'ka was engaged by a large Imperial Navy fleet. Unable to fight the large attack they attempted a short warp jump, but it was of no consequence, as they were swiftly followed. In this desperate time a long range warp jump was needed, but without navigators it seemed suicide.
Thankfully a solution was found quickly enough. One of the kroot which guided it's now destroyed warsphere though the warp came forwards, and to the best of his abilities guided the craft into a safe, but distant, area of space. They were lost, and only a painfully slow and dangerous path of warp jumps through likely hostile territory could get them home. They choose to stay, get their bearings and wait for Tau forces to reach them in some way.
However food and other supplies were not unlimited and thus they turned to raiding in the long years since. This lead to trading and bartering within castes and Ko'tol's wargear is a indicator of what this has done to the equipment of those remaining. At the time of becoming lost Ko'tol was a Shas'ui with a different name, however through friendships scavenging, inheriting and fighting he has gain the name 'Worthy leader', his fine equipment and his rank. At one point he had to trade off his jet pack for vital circuits, but had his legs improved to compensate.
Henchman: Customised drone. Once a heavy gun drone it had much of it's components removed and traded to gain a twin-linked pulse carbine and most of a technical drones equipment, with a added manipulation arm to make up for the lack of dexterity in X8s.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Race:Eldar 

Name:Llok'M

Appearance:Tall and slender Ranger with a dark cloak (see equipment)

Equiptment:Long Rifle with Collapsable Extended Barrell, Advanced scope, Camo Cloak that changes colour to suit his surroundings, Plasma Knife (Unique Weapon)

Personality:_Very_ secretive, prefers to kill from afar although he is very skilled in hand to hand combat if the situation requires it.

Background:Not much is known about this freelance Eldar assassin, except that he has never failed an assassination, and that he is very costly to hire, rumor has it, that he has even broken into the Imperial Palace at Terra and escaped unnoticed.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

That_Guy, I do beleive that you already have a Chaos character for this, and seeing as there will be a fairly large pvp, battle royale type dealio if this RP, I'm gonna have ta ask you to choose which group to go with. sorry.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's my orky boss, tossed into the mix!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

Race: Ork 

Name: Gorfang Spinebreak, da troo mad profit a Gork an to a lezza ekztent Mork

Appearance: As with most ork warbosses, Gorfang is rather large and rather green with a single blood-red eye. Years of battle have taken their toll on the Bloodaxe boss and can be seen in the extent of bionic upgrades making up his cybork body. Skars criss-cross their way across his pugnacious face, terminating at the bionik bonce that covers a good portion of the left side of his face including his left eye and the top of his skull. His massive jaws are encased in a rusty iron gob.

Equipment: As a warboss, Gorfang has the best equipment available to a sneaky Blood Axe. He prefers 'eavy armor to mega-armor for it's more stealthy nature. He carries a rather large twin-linked shoota and a power klaw. His armor is covered with several different camoflauge schemes as he thinks 'da more kamo yaz got, da sneekia ya iz'.

Personality: Belligerent, abusive, prone to violence, and a wee bit insane... He's an ork for crying out loud 

Background:

At one time things were going great for Gorfang. Life was easy as one of Ghazghkullz killa nobz, a position he 'ead butted his way to with gusto(for Gorfang had an unusally thick skull..fer an ork dat iz). It all ended one dark day in the ruins of some rat-hole hive on Armageddon. Heading for a nice rest and some well-deserved squiggly crunchies, Gorfang's life changed forever when his ammo runt Norblad accidently blew off the top of his head with Gorfang's own dakka gun while fiddling with it(the little blighter saw himself as something of a musician). Laying there on the ground, his blood and brains(while not much were still oozing out) running across the fetid hole of some burned out building, Gorfang's life was dwindling away. 

If it weren't for the timely intervention of a painboss by the name of Rotgut, his saga(albeit embarrassing) would have ended there. Working with the mekboy Snagga, Rotgut was able to patch up Gorfang's thick skull(a fact which probably saved his life) and replace the missing bitz of brain with a wee bit of teknology they'd scrounged up from the battlefield. Unbeknownst to all involved that little piece of machinery was in fact a primary training and tutelary engine, the likes of which could not be copied or manufactured as the knowledge had been lost to the Imperium(a fact which led poor Gorfang to butt heads with certain members of the Technomagi and their allies over the course of time). 

While still alive, poor Gorfang's position in the WAAAAGH was forever changed. Hoots and calls about his embarrassing near-death experience couldn't be silenced, even with the application of liberal doses of 'ead buttin and boot leather. Leaving the Goff tribe in shame, Gorfang wandered across the deserts of Armageddon looking for a purpose. During one of his many firefights, he took a stong knock upside the head. The smack activated the dormant battery cells in the tutelary engine. Gorfang's small brain(even smaller now after his 'accident') was flooded with images of tactical flotsam and jetsam. Driven mad by the large amounts of information downloading directly into his brain, he went about killing anything and everything he came across. 

In this time, Gorfang had become larger, stronger, and ded 'arder. Battles with nature, ork, human, and marine alike had pushed his orkoid physiology to it's limits. As the days passed, the screaming pain in his head turned into a dull ache and Gorfang soon found himself able to gather his wits(which for an ork usually means a quick trip behind the nearest tree, a good scratch, and a nice plump grot on a stick). The information bouncing around his bionik bonce began to slowly make sense and deep inside his mind(the equivilent of a good two or three inches of top soil shifted) he could make out a voice. 

Thinking that Gork and Mork had blessed him, Gorfang went about putting this information gleaned from his constant vocal companion(well..in his head at any rate) to good and 'propa' orky use. Coming across a small warband of Blood Axes, he set about taking over. The warband's current warboss voiced his displeasure at having someone try to oust him but, after a 'heated' debate, he soon found himself taking up his complaint with Gork and Mork directly. 

Having a bunch of lads to back him up, Gorfang decided it was high time to get a little revenge on the Goffz who had sent him packing in shame. Blaming everything on Ghazghkull and his lads, Gorfang started his long quest to show that he was the 'troo mad profit a Gork...an' to a lessa ekztent, Mork'. Unfortunately, in all the time that had passed, Ghazghkull had long since moved on from Armageddon leaving Gorfang rather vexed(legends still speak of him throwing his favorite trukk into a mob of loafing and rather surprised deathskullz...of course this event was also believed to be part of an ongoing fued with a rival warboss known as Magrukk Oomieskinna but semantics and orks really don't mix). 

With Ghazghkull gone, Gorfang decided to move on himself. With his new-found tribe of Blood Axes, he commandeered a kill krooza(it seems their captain had a terrible accident with a faulty air lock...of course the choppa to his skull didn't help the situation much...) and set off to start his own WAAAAGH against Ghazghkull. Always a step behind, Gorfang found all of his plans thwarted in bringing his adversary to heel(many times due to his skumgrod Magrukk who himself was always nicking Ghazghkull's prized battlewagon when the chance arose). What followed was a long and bloody path through Piscina and various other worlds, once again never finding 'dat git' as he often referred to him as. 

He soon found his rather voiciferous(though unseen) partner rather useful in his many conquests. Gorfang's name was plastered across many sectors and he was rightly feared. Time-honored tactics and traditions employed successfully against other ork invasions were battered aside as Gorfang out-manouvered and out-strategized his Imperial foes(a feat, in itself, which caused a constant consternation amongst many in the Ordo Xenos and his nobz..who thought that da boss 'wuz kwite da loon'..never to his face, of course). 

When Gorfang finally caught up with Ghazghkull it was once again on the hellish plains of Armageddon. It had finally come full circle and he felt the time of his revenge was at hand. But, something strange happened. He found himself caught up in 'da git'z' fiery oratory. Putting aside his hatred(well..rather it was shifted to a new and readily available target in the form of Space Marines and plentiful squishy guardsmen), Gorfang and his Blood Axes once again took up the banner of Ghazghkull and WAAAAAGHed in his name. 

After this, contact was lost with Gorfang(which left one Inquisitor Alabac rather perturbed..along with his squad of Death Watch space marines..nothing infuriates a space marine more than having to sit around twiddling his thumbs). It is unknown what happened to him. Reports come in from time to time of a raging warboss burning his way across one sector or another, crushing every attempt to stop him.

Recently he has been seen roaming around several sectors by himself as if he's looking for something. The location of his horde still remains unknown but that this menace is out there and searching for God-Emperor know's what means it can only be something very, very bad....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd hate to see so much character work go down the drain... but I have something to ask... this is taking a long time to get enough people for Chaos and Xenos so I'm asking if it would be alright with you if we, well had a merger... as in Xenos and Chaos merge into Chaos, making it Imperium vs. Chaos, I can understand any objections, but I'm hoping it's alright with the majority of you, if not all of you...

Regards, Noise...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

... So we'll all have to drop our current characters then? Hmmm I'll have to think about it. If I choose to join the Chaos side then I'll post my character in that thread if not then I won't bother. . .


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm asking for everyone to give me some feedback on what you think about it... you dont have to do anything, you can still remain an xenos, just maybe a chaos xenos I guess, because we have to find a way to merge the threads since chaos and xenos are barely getting any love.

Regards Noise


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Instead of making chaotic xeno, simply create an Imperial thead and an opposing faction thread. Leave it open for chaos and xeno players to choose which they want to be without having to be chaotic and having the option to pick which side they want to be on. You have a mix of tau, eldar, and orks so far. Tau and Eldar I could see allying with each other, but orks with other races? Not so much. Humans I could see, especially since my character is a Blood Axe. Of course, that doesn't mean my ork couldn't be persuaded with the right about of booty to ally with a side... Personally, I don't want to play chaos, hence me picking an ork :biggrin:.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

So you are sugesting that we do a Imperium vs. Chaos and Xeno, but chaos and xeno arent really allies? You see I dont want to do any1 allying with Imperium since they already have enough ppl... We could start a free for all I guess, but with both sides opposing the Imperium, but still not allies, I hope you are all in agreement.

Regards Noise


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Options which I can foresee being an option are;

A) Keep it as it is. Chaos are meant to reward their champions, and as such, you can have your more powerful characters. While you have your one Warmaster as it were, and his lieutenants, they can be written/Played as uber characters, while the Imperium must struggle to even wound. Those who have been played as cultists can be granted special powers, such as the summoning of daemons. Xenos characters can fight in their own thread, and as such, I'll write them suitably epic storylines. Orks are orks. There's bloody hundreds of them. The Eldar have centuries/millenia of experience behind them, and Tau have superior technology to the Imperium and the majority of Chaos technology. It'll involve them working a bit with me, instead of me dictating straight out, they point me in the right direction, and I write them in. Eg - Orks get drawn to the fight, Pirate Tau drop out due to something fudging up with their drives etc and need supplies, Eldar seek to destroy Chaos, and kill anything which could be chaos in future, get in their way etc.

B) Join Xeno and Chaos - not brilliant. Could see Orks joining Chaos, but definately not Eldar, or to some extent either would Tau. 

C) FFA - too chaotic. Too hectic. Alliances made behind the scenes can break such things. Needs clear cut sides/objectives, and is hard to write for and Moderate/GM.

Just spit balling here.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Options which I can foresee being an option are;
> 
> A) Keep it as it is. Chaos are meant to reward their champions, and as such, you can have your more powerful characters. While you have your one Warmaster as it were, and his lieutenants, they can be written/Played as uber characters, while the Imperium must struggle to even wound. Those who have been played as cultists can be granted special powers, such as the summoning of daemons. Xenos characters can fight in their own thread, and as such, I'll write them suitably epic storylines. Orks are orks. There's bloody hundreds of them. The Eldar have centuries/millenia of experience behind them, and Tau have superior technology to the Imperium and the majority of Chaos technology. It'll involve them working a bit with me, instead of me dictating straight out, they point me in the right direction, and I write them in. Eg - Orks get drawn to the fight, Pirate Tau drop out due to something fudging up with their drives etc and need supplies, Eldar seek to destroy Chaos, and kill anything which could be chaos in future, get in their way etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Vaz, I'll spread the news.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

good idea Vaz.
I'll let the Imperium thred know whats up.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

So you mean we orks have own armys? If not i could follow Gorfang Spinebreak (Shogun_Nates character). As he is a warboss.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As I stated, it would require a bit of cooperation, you players telling me where you want to go, etc. If you want to join as Shogun nates warband then I am happy with that. As I said, before this thing starts, you can chop and change til you're happy.

Make sure that you have got everything organised with yourself and da boss, as from your first post in the action thread, I am going to take that as your final character.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Name: *Ranger Captain Kharroth
*
Race*: Eldar
*
Equipment:* Heavily customised Long rifle, Dire Blade, Cameleoline Cloak, Rune armour & Plasma Grenades.
*
Personality:* Cool & Collective. Pure of thought and has aburning hatred towards the imperium and chaos aswell. He prefers to be isolated from the craftworlds and just travel with his small squad of pathfinders. He also can perform high profile shots from over 2 or 3 miles . Prefering to stalk his enemy over jumping straight in aswell. But he revels in the kill and will reguarly take trophies of the fallen by removing the head and then flaying the skin and flesh from the skull, finally he pours a bioligcal acid into a cut hoel to melt away the last of hte flesh and brain, he ends up with a clean skull which ends up on his belt of 'intrigue'
*
Background:* His craftworld was destroyed not long after he left with a team of approximately 50 eldar rangers. Soon after there numbers dropped to 40 then 30 then 20 and he finally ended upwith a team of 5 hardened Pathfinders who survived all the tests the captain threw at them. 
Age: 515
Homeworld: Unknown due to the iminent destruction of his craftworld not long after he was trained to fight.

_"Slay Thy Enemy with the Divine art of war"_ Autarch Jor'thak


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay shall we have my Farseer Character working with Ste's and That_Guy's Rangers? Seen as you might make the Chaos characters stronger I'll then make Laethur have more psychic strengths. . .


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

solitaire said:


> Okay shall we have my Farseer Character working with Ste's and That_Guy's Rangers? Seen as you might make the Chaos characters stronger I'll then make Laethur have more psychic strengths. . .


I like the idea? im up for it  i could also have my rangers support you? whilst i outflank with long rifle  i mean if chaos gunna be big an bad i will happily team up


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Shogun_Nate wana be me warboss for this campaign?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh... There's no need for me to be some kind of commander Flerden! While my character is a warboss, he doesn't necessarily have/want to lead a band of ded orky goodness! If you want to follow my character, that's fine. I'm just saying that you shouldn't feel compelled to follow me because I picked a boss. Heck, you could go back and make your character a boss as well. Given the amount of ded 'ard kaos gitz an' Imperial oomies, you might want to LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

P.S.-Just call me Nate..no sense in the whole Shogun_Nate thing heh heh heh!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Well in that case i am goin to controll a smal warband.
I'll edit my charcter so much.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wait, do we get the option of troops to support us?

If so I'm taking a three man (well Tau) Crisis suit team as his bodyguard. I'll work out more details later.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This option is purely background information, and as such, will be included in the vast scheme of things.

For example, in the Imperium, I have taken the role of Chapter Master, and my favourite Tactic is pulling up in Land Raiders, the Terminators dropping out, and then Thunderhawks dropping Assault Squads out while drop pods for Dreadnoughts and Close Attack Marines hit the enemy mid gunline, devestators and such Droppodding/Razorbacking with the other Tacticals, combat squadding then racing off to aid their brothers.

Having planned that out, I can then begin to work a plan around what I can use to add detail, instead of pure focus on the one character, which I found from my own experience to be both selfish and uninteresting.

So Orks, tehy could be primarily horde, wave upon wave of Ork Boyz with the Lootaz and stolen tanks of the Bad Moons supporting.

Eldar could be the fast moving Biel Tan attacks, or the Wraithguard attacks.

Tau? Now you've got a fair old choice to make. Mechanised or Fire Warriors and more Fire Warriors etc.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

OK, I'm confused. Can someone fill me in on what's happening? I would like to post a character(Probably Eldar, possibly Tau, maybe chaos, but I'd like to know exactly what's happening.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

First off welcome, and I'll try my best.

We are having a roleplay in which the main protaganists are youselves. You know in a novel, you have a group of characters, who have choices to make (Lord of the Rings for example), and how they go about? Well you play these characters.

As a GM, I'm there to encourage fair play, and put both obstacles / game changing decisions your way. So no Aragorn with a Chainsword and Missile Launcher, blowing up Sauron, or in this case, becoming a god, unkillable (Witch King godmodded, the bastard. Haha, i cheat now and bring a girl out and nasty hobbit) sort of crap.

You are there to make a choice. It's purely up to you. You can interact with other characters, but without making game changing decisions, i.e. _the Farseer Cast Mind War on the Daemon Prince. It got banished._ More a case of saying the Farseer cast mind war on the Daemon Prince... The Daemon Prince would then write along the lines of the pressure built up in its head, only supreme force of will stopped it. if a character is to die, then more often than not a GM will/should ask to make it OK with the owner.

This in itself is the classic Good vs Bad, with some freebooters (Xenos) capitalising on the war. This is a major sector / segmentum spanning war, and as such, all sorts get drawn in for whatever reason.

Normally, people will watn to create a character which has some fluid background, whichh I the GM can build on. More often they are powerful in their own right - warriors, such as Ste's Ranger, captaining a squad, War leaders/Officers of small forces such as my Chapter Master, through to Flerdens Ork Boss, and the Tau Pirate Leader, all the way to the great Warleaders, like the Ork Warboss, with his tin teef and bionik bonce, at the head of a Waaagh!


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

No, I know what a roleplay is,(sorry for being unclear), I just want to know what we're doing with the chaos and xenos threads. To help- here's my character

Name: Keorlius

Race:Eldar

Equipment: Customised Jetbike armed with twin-linked shruiken cannons, has a sharpened power ram on front, as do the jetbikes in his squadron., lots of weaponry, including power sword, melta bombs, fusion pistol, laser lance, reaper launcher attatched to jetbike, lots of others stored inside his jetbike. He leads a squadron of about a hundred, all trained to use at least half-a-dozen weapons. They paint their mounts in pure plack, with red stripes aknowledging his former home.

Personality: Calm and controlled, untill he reaches battle. Then he delights in the joys of war, ripping through enemy lines, laughing all the way. He is smart enough to know when athourity is needed. He makes a very loyal subordinate, unless he deems his commander incompetent. Then he will take it upon himself to take command and save the army, often killing the former leader in the process. 

Background: Keorlius was originally born on the Saim'Hann craftworld. He served as a shining spear aspect warrior, and planned to follow the path of the seer. However, he tired of the strict life of the eldar path, and left the craftworld with his jetbike, having stolen aboard a ship piloted by other rangers. He fought with those rangers for a while, but abandoned them when they decided to re-join their craftworlds. He took his jetbike and went to help eldar forces fight a small chaos detatchment. Since then he has visited almost all the craftworlds, normally attracting new followers to his ever-growing jetbike warband. He has served with other eldar in dozens of campaigns, only asking for a place in the fighting and any items of war he may need, items he generally refuses to return. 

Age: 783

Homeworld: Originally Saim'Hann, now has no home


If solitare's ok with it, I would like to join his command, along with my squadron. You could use us as recconnisance and shock troops, or whatever else you want.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm liking the jetbike  will be good to have another eldar  since we now have a farseer, a standard ranger and my ranger captain  we should all form an alliance.

Iwould also like to know when the proper thread will kick off? whats actually happening ????


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Well we should be starting pretty soon as I see it unfolding, the numbers are balancing themselves out and the stone and stroyline should be finalized in the space of a few days. (probably just 2 if we all get together to agree on something, but I can make no guarantees.)


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, storyline - Invasion of terra  all the forces of the imperium have been beaten back to the very edges of there strength, the milkway is udner attack. A series of warriors depart from all across the galaxy to aid the invasion and imminent destrcution of earth, mars etc???


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Considering the recent Heresy Action thread, and the invasion of the Holy Planet being the main focus of it, I was thinking more along the lines of the 13th Black Crusade, before, during or after. That way, we get more of a storyline, and can have seperate story lines for the different Characters. Cultist with heretical worship, happened upon by Guard Storm Troopers, summons demons, Special Forces (marines) drawn in, while on the Fortress Worlds such as Partox etc, the forces of the Imperium are fighting on all fronts.

No offence to you Ste, but IMHO, I think that to get the most out of the RP being Good vs Evil, with some Boyz, pointy ears and Blue Skins fighting for whatever reason, the Cadian gate is a better setting. If against Terra, then the fighting will be Imperial vs Chaos - the fight against Xenos forgotten as the last Bastion is threatened by the Arch Enemy, and Chaos ignoring the Xenos as they know that with the vast Imperium destroyed, efforts on Annhilation of others can begin, so will focus all their efforts into one.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Fair enough, i dont no alot about the crusades thats all  i'v never really read any of the books etc. enlighten me


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

shas'o7 said:


> If solitare's ok with it, I would like to join his command, along with my squadron. You could use us as recconnisance and shock troops, or whatever else you want.


Ooooh so many Eldar players! I hardly never see RPing Eldar apart from myself. I'll be happy to work with you my fellow pointy-ears. . .


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Are Tyranids ok  a broodlord and his little "evolved" minions sounds very appealing


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No they don't, unfortunately. The RP is more about the Characters themselves and how they react. A Mindless, Speechless Chaos Spawn is not acceptable as a character, neither is a GeneStealer which acts as a Scout for a Hive Fleet, sorry.

If you're so desperate, then I will allow a Genestealer/Broodlord mind controlling a character, as they are able to function as normal, while acting as a Tool for the HiveMind.However, they are nothing other than meatshields, and are rather weak RP character overall.

There is a reason that Necrons aren't allowed as Xenos, while Orks, Eldar etc have personality. Thought went into those who are allowed to participate, not just for the Two originators shits ad giggles. So while I like to be seen as reasonable and accepting, this is where i am going to draw a line. People need to empathise/feel emotion for a character, and a damn hungry alien ain't the way to roll.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Ste said:


> I'm liking the jetbike  will be good to have another eldar  since we now have a farseer, a standard ranger and my ranger captain  we should all form an alliance.
> 
> Iwould also like to know when the proper thread will kick off? whats actually happening ????


Yes, an alliance wou;d be good. Farseer commands, rangers scout and snipe, my squadron rips through large enemy formations. Death to the enemies of the Eldar!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The answer to my earlier question I'm somewhat confused about.

Do we get additional characters our main one controls, are they NPC's or do they stay out the RP?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, I must have missed that. Yes! Definately. You're a commander and as such and can order troops which way and that. If you want to order your allies around being commander and all, then you're welcme to. No saying they'll agree to it.

I feel as if I should use an alien reference, but if for example, my Marines werre spearheading an attack, followed up by the Cadian Troops, and the Cadians are getting overwhelmed, i can detail my Captains to support them, while I can also carry on with my own Roleplay. It allows you to spend some more time developing the forces and your interaction with them. It's a poor general who has little rapport with their forces.

However, additional characters in the other threads are a no-no.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

So this will be similar to the Heresy RP thread where as a chaplain in that one, I commandeered some marines to follow me into hell? Basically we have a bit of leeway with stuff but not going overboard? I mean as a warboss, I could command several thousand(if not tens of thousands if I was popular enough LOL) orks into war but would that really be fair? Do we just have 'general' forces that we can use keep the story going or will we have to sort out an armylist here? LOL

Just a few questions!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you have the right idea at "general forces". enough so that things are balanced, and feel all good and epicy :biggrin:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> No they don't, unfortunately. The RP is more about the Characters themselves and how they react. A Mindless, Speechless Chaos Spawn is not acceptable as a character, neither is a GeneStealer which acts as a Scout for a Hive Fleet, sorry.
> 
> If you're so desperate, then I will allow a Genestealer/Broodlord mind controlling a character, as they are able to function as normal, while acting as a Tool for the HiveMind.However, they are nothing other than meatshields, and are rather weak RP character overall.
> 
> There is a reason that Necrons aren't allowed as Xenos, while Orks, Eldar etc have personality. Thought went into those who are allowed to participate, not just for the Two originators shits ad giggles. So while I like to be seen as reasonable and accepting, this is where i am going to draw a line. People need to empathise/feel emotion for a character, and a damn hungry alien ain't the way to roll.


i figured as much but i had to try


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm, hopefully i havent gotten here too late...is the RP started or can characters still join in? Just asking because i have a Big Mek just itchin to use his Kustom Mega-Blasta.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it's still in the planning phase Mutant. Besides, another ork would be welcomed! Well, by me at any rate. Flerden and I are up to your beady red eyes in pointy ears and noseless gitz :biggrin:!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

More the merrier! Welcome aboard. 

At the moment, there is not enough to start it (we were thinking 10 a faction), so hopefully we can drum up a bit of support for the flagging Imperials (Boohoo :'[ ) , and get some more LGM's on. 

Chaos smell and I don't like them so they don't need any more =(.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! Good one Vaz! :biggrin:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

[edited to give a better description, ect ect]

Name: Yalgamesh Veacht

Legion: Archon of the Laughing Spectres Kabal

Equipment: Veacht bears the Grimmore of Dragonstei, a curiass constructed with scales from the many scavenging bands of beasts withing the warp, and meshed within the flesh from several humanoids, their faces boiling forth from the mass. It is believed the his greaves and gauntlets are made from the bones left from the unfortunate beings who lended their flesh to the Grimmore. His rainment inspires fear in most men, who see their relatives and freinds in the faces sewn into his armour. He weilds a pair of blades, one two arm lenghts long stained heavily with blood and ooze, while the other is shorter, with a hollow barrel and what looks like a trigger built into the hilt, the contents which are propelled from this barrel remain unknown. Around his waste, he bears two bandoleers stocked with containers of white liquid, formed from the life essence of hundreds of souls taken from life at their height of pleasure.

Appearance: Veacht stands taller than the puny Mon-Keigh, about a full two heads, and his body is lithe but muscular, his eyes angular when not hidden behind his Deaths Heads Mask cunstructed from the skull of the imphamous Warp Beasts, with his long hair protruding from underneath. He seems menacing, and yet at the same time, souless and cold.

Personality: Extremely Psychotic and Anti-Social. Those around him are his allies in battle until they fufill their usefullness, then neusances to be used as play things for his personal enjoyment.

Background: Veacht is an anomoly, as no true information is known of him. He has commenced two seperate raids into the materium, sacking worlds and claiming slaves for the dark city, and yet Veacht himself remains a shadow to even his own kind, a trait that has kept him from danger for the moment. He is often seen with his retinue of grotesques and warriors, striking out and using their terrifying vissage to shock their enemies into submission.

Kabal: Vecht is currently ruling over a small kabal of loyal followers consisting of fellow raiders and fiends. His second in command is Dracon turned Master Haemonculius Absuriel Uldranon, a formidible farseer before the fall. Uldranon was the personal teacher of Veacht, and he views his mentor both as his only true friend and father figure, and is also known for giving parts of his personal supply of slaves to fuel his mentors work. In turn, Uldranon supplies Veacht with an abundance of narcotics and other viroulent toxins to implement on the enemy, fueling thier belief of 'better you than me'. (more to be added, i am playing an actual Archon that I am constructing for my army, so fluff ect is still in its early developments, so i hope this is satisfactory to start things off, and i would also ask permission to use the events that unfold henceforth for fluff development for my brainchild)


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Well seeing as I have just concluded two on going offline rp's I now find myself with time to spare and I must say your rather unique rp has caught my eye. So I wrote up a character for your delectation. I hope it isn't too long and beware the grammar and spelling. I haven't had time to proof read it as yet and there are bound to be some. Enjoy

Edit: I have since reviewed it and sincerely apologise for the host of horrendous spelling mistakes and grammatical errors which I hope have mostly been rectified

*Race:* Ork

*Name: *Rotfug Nazog aka Da Sneaky Daemon

*Appearance: *Rotfug always appears smaller then he is, having a near permanent stoop from spending the greater part of his life skulking in the shadows. If he were to give you the courtesy of seeing him clearly you would find him to be the size of a large Nob only a few inches short of your average Warboss, with arms heavy with muscles and skin so dark it seems more black the green. Like many kommando’s he wears lightweight durable clothes of sheer black and where his skin shows through it’s covered with a profusion of cammo paint and odd chaotic symbols. That’s where the similarities end for Rotfug is far from your usual Ork infiltrator. A strange almost imperceptible humming comes from a wide arrange of weird electronic contraptions at his belt. A dozen sheathed and carefully positioned blades of non reflective jet black steel are strapped in various positions to allow for ease of access. None seem to jingle and one and all they seem far to sleek for the average Ork’s taste. In fact he doesn’t have one weapon any reasonable Ork warrior would be seen dead with, not a Stickbomb to chuck, no Shoota to blast not even a proper sized Choppa with but one exception, well two if you counted the girly thing hanging from his waste. The latter is a thin blade of an airy opaque colour that seemed to draw any onlookers gaze to it in rapturous awe. The other is a massive seemingly two-handed axe strapped across his back. In contrast to the pearl like rapier this weapon is made of a heavy reddish bronze its head thick with strange and sinister runes that seemed to be etched in blood. Where the wafer thin blade seems to radiate desire the other pulsed with an unmistakable aura of death. As if to cap it off this grisly ensemble Rotfug wears what appears to be a necklace of trophy skulls and his rebreather mask is capped off by what seems to be a Tyrannid warrior’s skull. Looking through the slits in the skull it’s possible to just see the flicker of insanity that grips its owner’s beady red eyes.

*Equipment: *Rotfug wears light practical dark combat clothes. As for weapons he has number of blades all coated in venom most of which are throwing knifes in addition to his two main weapons which he duel wields. The first, a small pale thin blade is Shazeni the Soul Reaver which contains the bound spirit of one of Slannesh’s handmaidens. It counts as a power weapon and steals the souls of any who touches its blade trapping them forever in eternal torment (insta-death in rp form). The other is double headed axe called Maulripper which contains the bound soul of an enraged Bloodcrusher. Like Shazeni it can cleave through mortal armour like putty, grants its wielder daemonic strength and seems to attack with a mind of its own. As for other equipment he employs a range of additional items to aid in his hunts which he stores in pouches, most notably a crude version of a tau stealth field generator knocked together by the Big Mek Zagswolg in thanks for the slaying of his arch rival Gotznik. Far more inefficient and power dependant then the tau original it can provide him with a temporary stealth field though his own skills in this department mean he rarely takes advantage of it.

*Personality: *Rotfug is very much an Ork with two sides to him, quite literally. Most people would consider him completely insane as he suffers from an extremely acute case of multiple personality disorder. He had two very distinct and frequently conflicting personalities. He had a third, his original one but that long since fled from his overcrowded mind as two greater ones began to fight for control. For Rotfug unusually among his kind had the misfortune of attracting the attention of not one but 2 powerful daemons one a Bloodcrusher of Khorne and the other a Daemonette of Slannesh bound in weapons he claimed whose struggle for control has turned his original personality into mush. The two personalities are very distinctive: The first and primary personality is aligned to Slannesh and tends to surface when Rotfug is stalking his prey or talking to others. When it takes hold his voice is calm, oddly rhythmical and holds a touch of manic glee to it. He takes pleasure in everything he does, most especially his all consuming passion for the hunt and toying with his prey. The second personality is aligned to the Blood God and often comes to the surface in the heat battle or the sight of blood. It’s control tends to short lived but intense. When under its sway Rotfug becomes quick tempered, irrational and prone to undertaking genocidal acts that even Kharn the Betrayer would be impressed with. On the whole Ork’s and Chaos alike found Rotfug unstable and disturbing and where he not so useful would avoid him all together. Negotiations with him tend to be done at distance especially among his peers who find his unorky loner nature and mentally instability uncomfortable.

*Background:* Rotfug was like any other Blood Axe Kommando for the early part of life. Well not quite, he was after all considerably more competent then most of his peers. Rotfug was the master of the silent kill and liked nothing more then to watch the terror unfold as unsuspecting troop of guard clunked their way into his prepared kill zone. He took his work a little too seriously for his good and even his fellow Bloodaxes thought his fascination for learning the human anatomy to learn how to better kill them was a little unorky but then he got results and their was always plenty of killing to be done around him.

This all changed though when his then Warboss Kruggs decided the Kommando’s Boss was a little too successful for his own good and decided to remove him before he could pose a serious leadership challenge. Captured when his guard was down, he was beaten half to death by the Nobs before they threw him in the Squiqqoth pen to serve as a tasty snack. Fortunately the grots had fed it well that morning and taking one vindictive look at Rotfug it lazily flicked its tail knocking him flying out of the pen and into the nearby jungle. Had he been hit a foot to the left one of it’s tail spikes would have split him two, instead he got off with a merely a entirely broken rip caged and severe internal bleeding. He should have been Squig fodder at that point but years of skulking about as a Kommando and studying the hunting habits of animals to better kill allowed him to stay clear of the many predators that called this wilderness home. Over time his injuries healed though he developed a ranging stoop from all the time he spent keeping hidden from predators. Knowing he was not yet strong enough to take his revenge he began to focus ever more on his infiltration and hunting skills using the planet’s wide range of highly carnivorous predators as well as any Ork foolish enough to enter his territory to test his metal. He began to heavily focus on close combat and silent techniques avoiding the usual firepower the enthralled his kind, in part because bullets were scarce and in part because they revealed his position to his prey. Three year past and the skilled commando had grown into a silent and deadly assassin who could easily stalk his unsuspecting prey for days before striking one they were most vulnerable. Many an Ork would consider this trait unorky at best, cowardly at worse, an Oomie one unfitting even a Kommando but he no longer cared. To him there was no greater rush then the kill. It did not take him long to track down his former Warchief and begin his greatest hunt yet. Over the next two months every member of the Warband’s ruling class as well as the Warchief him self during the dark winter nights only for them to be found the morning after in various stages of dismemberment. The chilling thing was that no cry for help ever came and the Warband began to believe Gork and Mork had turned on them. Soon enough Rotfug’s involvement was revealed. A large mob accidently came across the cave which he had been using only to find a gory shrine to Mork littered with the skulls of Rotfug’s prey, among them was the Warboss’, the painboys’ and all manner of Nobs. Only one solitary Ork returned to tell of this though as not long after the discovery Rotfug set to his bloody work. Striking all but unseen only the skinned corpses of his victims hanging from ancient tree’s testified to the disappearance of the fallen as one by one they were slain. The Warband disintegrated soon after absorbed by its greater rivals in its weakened state and as it’s members spread so did the tales concerning Rotfug. It wasn’t long before a Warboss was cunning enough to realise he could make use of such a Ork and sent a mob to find him, only a handful of boyz returned but it seemed that Rotfug was not unwilling for a price. Rotfug was asked to wipe out his rival whom he duly did after extracting a huge fee and so Rotfug left his jungle home to ply space as hired assassin for any who could afford his ludicrous fees. Ork, Oomie or Xenos Rotfug would kill any for a price. Not that he needed or indeed wanted the money, as it was he ended up giving a lot of it away or simple leaving it about the place though he sometimes used it to buy extravagant pieces of kit from Meks to aid him. The reason he charged so much was simple, large fees meant difficult prey and ensured he received a countless stream of worthwhile hunts to sate his ever growing desire to track down and see his victim die in manner of his choosing. That said while his fame spread he was never became a popular among his own kind for Rotfug was not only unorky many aspects but would willing take contracts from other races and Oomies as much as his own, having no care as to whom his employers were just that his prey was suitably challenging.

This cycle much like those before them did not last. A Chaos Sorcerer of the Thousands Sons had heard information that a certain less then discriminate Ork head hunter was in the system and decided to chance his hire. After all if rumours were true he might be able to pull it off and if he couldn’t he had lost nothing. Rotfug should have sensed something was amiss but his Orky desire for battle and own personal urge to hunt drove him to accept. The mission was simple; the world in question was being contested by a Khorne Lord, the Sorcerer and a Champion of Slannesh. His job was to remove the Sorcerers rivals and effectively leave the remainder leaderless allowing him to mop up. He hadn’t ever had the opportunity to wipe out CSM Lords before and relished the challenge and began to stalk them. What he learnt was that both were far stronger then any foes he had encounter stronger then he was and that he most be careful in his approach if he hoped to win. 

For months all his attempts proved fruitless, the heretic marine leaders never straying far from the honour guards, always watchful and each possessing powerful weapons that could rend him in two. Fortunately the moment would come two weeks into the third month as the two battled one another. In their arrogance and desire to slay one another they became separated from their respective armies and were locked in a duel to the death. Rotfug waited till their attention was focused elsewhere before launching a frenzied assault. He did not know whether it was luck though according to the voices that would whisper in his ear from that my moment the Gods had showed their favour but in the ensuing three way battle he managed to slay both the vile leaders. 

The truth of the tale was that two others had been watching the encounter and had made a decision. Each lord possessed a mighty daemon weapon earned through battle from their divine patrons. Each of these contained a powerful a malevolent spirits eager to taste mortal flesh and when they came across Rotfug they found something they liked. In the case of the axe Maulripper he sensed a wild desire to kill and claim its owner’s skull, not for power or even money but simply as reward in itself. Its wielder was strong but he was arrogant too and greedy for power and was well warded against it’s attempts to take control of him. Rotfug on the otherhand was overflowing desire for blood and his barely protected mind was ripe to take for his own. It would not take long to corrupt him completely and take full control of his body. As for Shazeni the Soul Reaver whose every lithe movement was exquisite it sensed the raw lust for the hunt, the desire for the perfect kill, greater then it’s current master’s and like Maulripper it could feel the feeble will behind it that was ripe to be bent to it’s will. Both betrayed their masters when they needed them most allowing the Ork to slip past their defences and cut them down.

Rotfug could not help but be drawn to the fallen weapons, his senses overpowered by their pull, his mind not use to their psychic lure. Fate my have turned out differently if he had picked up but one but as it was he picked both and his mind was changed forever. The instant he touched the two hilts the daemons within them tried to take control and Rotfug’s open mind was no challenge. What neither anticipated was the other. Not willing to give up their prize, this pliable body to obey their every command the two daemonic blades fought each other for control. 

The resulting mental assault shattered Rotfug's existing mind, though his desire to kill and hunt remained to be replaced with two distinct personalities, quasi-reflections of the weapons that claimed him. As his memories flooded in the Slannesh driven part of his mind saw his dealings with the sorcerer and desired the money for what it could be used to provide while the Khorne side screamed to kill the witch. 

Confused he returned to collect his reward. The sorcerer hadn’t expected him to survive but when he did he turned on him fully anticipating reducing the Ork’s feeble mind to ash where he stood. What he encountered chilled him to the core, firstly the Ork’s mind seemed to be suffused with 2 far greater and darker ones and that to his mounting horror he somehow gained the blessing of the Blood God, a mental-armour which his psychic powers could not break. Rotfug slew the Sorcerer where he stood at first slowly as the Shazeni dominated his mind, cutting little strips off at a time to amuse a new aspect of desire that had crept into his subconscious but as the Blood flowed more swiftly the Blood Crushers howls rang through his head and chanting the mantra of the Blood God Rotfug hewed his head clean from his body before reaching down tying it to his belt and disappearing into the night. 

Now the Ork they call Da Sneaky Daemon stalks the night to sate the conflicting desires of the Daemons to whom he is bound. He still hires himself out as both daemons find it a convenient means to achieving their ends but now he is more dangerous and unstable then ever. No one can doubt his usefulness, his already considerable killing ability now supplemented by daemonic weapons and gifts have made him a truly terrifyingly effective agent of death though none, be it his own kind or the forces Chaos, find his presence palatable.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Name: Madgob the Kustomizer

Tribe: Bad Moons

Equipment:
--Da suit of Kustomozation: This suit of mega-armor is actually a scavenged suit of Salamander issue terminator armor; albeit with a many, many orky "kustomozations". The suits right hand attachment is a very large, very orky power-claw. The left hand attachment is an armored claw mandible. On his right shoulder is the mounted "Mork's Shooty Blasta."

--Mork's Shooty Blasta: This is a captured Cadian issue Lascannon; also with a many orky kustomizations. Now instead of guard issue las it fires the orky heat energy "Da 'ot stuff." This orky energy is much more powerful than las, but also much more unpredictable. Its mounted on the right shoulder of "Da suit of Kustomozation," with an automated firing mechanism that Madgob can use instead of manual fire, for when advancing into battle.

Appearance: to an imperial citizen at first glance he would look a Salamander terminator, until realized that every strange marking that at first looked like marks from battle were actually ork glyphs. He is tall even for an ork, about 10 feet tall without armor, 11-11.5 feet tall with it. He had his teeth plated with gold after he first rose to dominate the Mekboy clan "Da Tekboyz." 
Behind him flows a large green cape, a captured Salamander banner, a trophy he is most proud of. Most of his body are cybernetic implants, he thinks da ork gods gave them fleshy bodies to start with, but that as they get more important they should adopt powerful metal body frames. the only part of his body that is fully ork is his head, which surprisingly has never been subject to a mortar shell.

Personality: He is very quick to anger, and cares nothing for his boyz. His chief concern is having a bigger stick than the next guy, and that generally means tanks and guns, and in those departments he is an ork without equal. He does often ally with other ork generals, and sometimes even with the human pigs (though never for very long) but could be persuaded to fight alongside anyone so long as the tech they are promising is to his standards. He himself is quite cunning and sadistic, laughing as the minefields he put in the battleground he lured the enemy into go off, his face a mask of histaric glee. He bears a certain hatred for the Salamanders Space Marine legion, and will never flee from a battle concerning them. 


Background: Spored a lowly mek on the rok "Da death rock" under the command of a Morgo Cullug, he quickly rose to a place of prominence after creating a gargant out of battlefield scrap and a few Leman Russ tanks. After creating a small but adept group of mekboyz as his lab assistants he created his first batch of "Da 'ot stuff" a very reactive heat energy. While perfecting this creation, however, his warboss thought it looked like fungus beer, and drank a few beakers of the stuff. Later the screams of pain from horrendous indigestion rang through the halls of the lumbering spacecraft. In a matter of moments after the screams started they stopped, and in place of the warboss there was a pile of green goo. The Nobs started then to battle for the warboss's title, but Madgob also had ambitions. Using his greater intellect he led the nobs to a space drop, and opened the hatch, the great power of dead space pulling them into the endless tides of stars. Having no boss, or any nobs to take the title the painbosses and Big meks started to fight. In the end a heavily kustomized power-claw and a big mek full of ambition ended the riot, asumeing command of the vessel. Since then he has added eight roks and three star cruiser level ships to his Freebooter fleet, and countless more 
boyz; his banner is growing, the orks are hearing the tale of the Kustomizer and are fleeing to him, his waaaaaaaaaagh has since started to ransack the Salamanders legion and their prospects, and since that day a many space marine have been put to death.

(OOC: I'll be adding more to his bio including some famous battles and some other things, thats just all i can come up with atm. Damn Writers block.)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

so here is a list of everyone who has signed up so far, and their race and "class"

Imperium:
Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
Vaz: SM (chapter master)
Ordo Xeno Commander: SM (Dreadnaught)
Necrosis: SoB (Seraphim)
Col. Schafer: IG (commisair)
Asmodai: IG (Captain)
Chrisman 007: IG (Captain)
IamI1966: IG (sniper)
Eugene: IG (Kasrkin)
total: 9

Chaos:
NoiseMarine: CSM (Warlord)
HeraldOfKhorne: CSM (Khorne lord)
surreal-mind: CSM (lord)
Alexander Darkblade: CSM (Lord)
BlackApostleVilhelm: CSM (Word Bearers fallen Chaplain)
killmaimbyrn: CSM (Nurgle Sorcerer)
Exitus_10: CSM (chosen)
That_Guy: CSM (Rapyor Sergent)
willofdeath: Renegade SM (sniper)
Discy: Chaos (Cultist)
total: 9

Xenos:
solitaire: Eldar (Farseer)
shas'07: Eldar (Jetbike Autarch)
Ste: Eldar (Ranger)
That_Guy: Eldar (Ranger) (second character...)
thomas2: Tau (XV8)
Shogun_Nate: Ork (Warboss)
Flerden: Ork (ork...)
Lord Kronus: Ork (Kommando)
Mutants_Ho!: Ork (Big Mek)
Icedrake25: DE (Archon)
total: 10


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

It suddenly occured to me I should probably take a retinue along with Rotfug if for no other purpose then act as cannon fodder and be mercilessly slaughtered in RP. I was hesisitant to suggest this at first because quite frankly Rotfug is personally on the harder end of the spectrum being basically Snikrot on steroids with a bunch of daemonic gifts and his character is very much that of a loner and certainly not a commander. I am beginning to think maybe it would just be a fun idea anyhow. I am thinking the Da Sneaky Daemon decided to use some of his hard earned loot to hire a tribe of feral Orks to act as trackers, beaters and scouts to drive his prey into suitable hunting locations and also to provide him with something to hunt and keep his mind preoccupied during the long space trip to the planet . Just think of them is highly thick primitive Green Meat Bags for you to rip into.

Oh by the way to better explain his presence here does anyone want to officially hire his services (rp wise). I was thinking maybe Nate’s character considering he’s a Bloodaxe and might see a point in having a Ork Assassin but any will do as long as they might consider hiring a unstable killer and have the money to pay for his services (he charges nearly as much as Capt Badruk if you want to know how much)


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm, i suppose Madgob would hire him, he definatly has the money and influence (and objectives) to hire someone like him. If its alright with you Madgob would hire him, he'll most likely need that kind of ork assisting in his exploits.

Also Dessel-Ordo, Madgob is a Big Mek turned Freebooter captain, not a meganob. If you dont know what a Big Mek is think of him like an Adeptus Mechanicus priest; only one who commands armys and is an ork.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mutants Ho! if you are going to be a Big Mek, then you are either going to be commander of your own Smaller force, but I find this unlikely as a large Warboss has already got a Waaagh! under way, and as such you would be more than likely come under its wing, and da big bosses commands. Ofcourse you can give orders to your own troops, but its all up to yourselves to work out the Hierarchy.

On a lighter note - loving the two characters Gents. Lots of character (and Characters, nice essay, btw, Kronus - not to worry, the more the merrier!)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Who would have thought that the Xenos would fill the requirements first? LOL I thought we'd never see enough here and then orks start popping out of the woodworks heh heh heh. Good to see more of da ladz joining in. Now we might have ourselves a 'propa WAAAAAAGH!!' :biggrin:.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Very well Vaz, I'm not going to change the forces he commands (as this is all part of my ork armys fluff). Instead i'll add a new section to the bio that says most of his army was split from him when they got lost in a warp storm or something like that.

Also Vaz there is nothing stopping a Big mek from assuming command of a very large waaaaaagh. In ork society they really only differentiate between an orks role by what he does, meaning if a mek decided to don mega armor, and use a power-claw then other orks would not differentiate between that PK toting mek or a nob. Also there is Wazzdakka Gutsmek...he was also born a lowly mek but now is the leader of the largest speed freaks band ever created... 

I'll change it i suppose, just saying there is nothing wrong with a big mek leading a huge freebooter tribe...


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Mutants_ho! said:


> Hmmm, i suppose Madgob would hire him, he definatly has the money and influence (and objectives) to hire someone like him. If its alright with you Madgob would hire him, he'll most likely need that kind of ork assisting in his exploits.


That’s fine be me, Rotfug is at your service so to speak. Just be aware of two things. Firstly while he charges the earth for his services its only to ensure he isn't asked to deal with sub par prey, it’s the hunt that truly draws him. When it comes to hunting Rotfug is a big game hunter and while he cares nothing fodder he will consider it beneath him for you to ask him to eliminate fodder. Secondly if another individual can offer him greater opportunities expect him to jump ship to pursue them. He is basically insane and lives only to carry out his and his weapons basest desires. 

You do have one advantage though Mutants_ho in regard to retaining his services in that he is very hard to contact (he spends the vast majority of his time lurking in shadows) which will make it harder for others to influence him and if the bio hasn't already made it abundantly clear he will kill Orks as easily as Oomies if required so you can expect him to support in any internal fight without qualms.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Mutants_ho! said:


> Hmmm, i suppose Madgob would hire him, he definatly has the money and influence (and objectives) to hire someone like him. If its alright with you Madgob would hire him, he'll most likely need that kind of ork assisting in his exploits.
> 
> Also Dessel-Ordo, Madgob is a Big Mek turned Freebooter captain, not a meganob. If you dont know what a Big Mek is think of him like an Adeptus Mechanicus priest; only one who commands armys and is an ork.


sorry, I was really tired when I did that update, and didnt read your post fully :blush: fixed it.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

When does the waaaagh start? (the ropleplay action thread)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

very very VERY soon


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

So what is this RPs storyline?


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> so here is a list of everyone who has signed up so far, and their race and "class"
> 
> Imperium:
> Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
> ...


Dessel Ordo, for the record, my character is a jetbike ranger, not an Autarch.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Mutants_ho! said:


> So what is this RPs storyline?


Well I proposed that the story line would be, It's the 13th Black Crusade and my character used Abaddon's break from the eye as an oppurtunity to get out and head in a seperate direction to another system. My warmaster is Warmaster of the chaos fleet, we havent decided whether or not Xenos and Imperium is teaming up on chaos (which would make us slightly more powerful than you, INDIVIDUALLY!) I know it's the basic story, besides the team up thing, Xenos may be more a neutral type.. thing, I dont know... yet...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Why not have the xeno faction be something like a nuetral mercenary group? Let them choose which side they want to fight for/with. (Back during the days of the Eye of Terror campaign, thats exactly what the likes of ork and tau players got to do. Fight for one side in one battle, and then switch them in another or attack the ally of an ally because they were an enemy to them.)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Why not have the xeno faction be something like a nuetral mercenary group? Let them choose which side they want to fight for/with. (Back during the days of the Eye of Terror campaign, thats exactly what the likes of ork and tau players got to do. Fight for one side in one battle, and then switch them in another or attack the ally of an ally because they were an enemy to them.)


we are discussing it on what the xenos GM wants to do, I'll let Vaz take care of it I'm not the Xenos GM I can make suggestions but not commands it's, his decision now and it has been for awhile.

Regards Noise


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, my suggestion still stands as a suggestion whether its to you or someone else. (Something about that last post that feels as uneeded as this one ought to be..)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, Darkreever - that was my idea, and where I got my reasoning from. You've hit it on the head. The Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, and Orks are able to attack whoever they wish, but aren't affiliated with any one force. For example, the Orks maygo WAAAAAAGH! on one planet, destroying the Imperiums presence, while aiding the forces of Chaos, whether they are present or not, but then they might go !HGAAAAAAW and reverse, and attack the Chaos forces.

They are a bit of a wildcard, and can attack/fight who they want - obviously, I'd like to suggest that you stay in character with you armies and their fluff (so no Slaanesh Worshipping Farseers, please), but you're pretty much free to do whatever. 

Before I start up the thread, I'd like all 'teams' to decide amongst themselves what they are going to do, or have as a target (generally, so are Orks going to head straight for the warzone, and fight one articular foe, or are they just going to assault random worlds, to let it kick off etc), so I can point them in a direction.

I have posted this before, but in bits and blobs dotted around my posts, and in cryptic hints (intentional and not =D), so I can see why it's not clear, as I tend to skim read threads occasionally, so here it is pretty much condensed.

So for those factions (For those Orks who directly wish to follow Shogun Nate, talk with him, for those who wish to follow Mutants Ho!, talk with him. However, while you are both free to do what you want, I will lump you together as Orks in gen'ral!) who wish to get an early start, get chatting =D.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Well if my team agree then i think the eldar could scout around the main destination first? the outer worlds and gather info? before the big thing?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I like that idea alot Ste. Oh and by the way when is the Xenos Action Thread starting. . ?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In two seconds When I Copypaste the thread opener. It's up to youz lot what to do - As I said, I'll give you instructions/guidance/simmballs ov Gork an too a lesser extent Mork when you are stuck (PM if you want help )


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Open Sez Me.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, if anyone cares to join me just give me a PM. I'll get back to you as soon as I can! While I don't see having a 'leader' as too important, I do think that we need to get together and discuss how and who we're going to give a good drubbing!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm planning on meeting up with some of the Imperials and was wondering whether I should do it in the Imperial thread or do it in the Xenos thread and just hope they read the conversation? Any help would be appreciated. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, I'd suggest posting it in the Xenos thread. I'm going to go into a rant about the state of things, so don't think it's aimed at you - it's not. But the point needs to be addressed.

- - - - - - - - - 

One thing that I've noticed, and is actually beginning to piss me off mightily, and is noticed by Dessell as well, is that there is a lack of cooperation.

At the start of the thread, it's all well and good to showcase your fighting skills against NPC's. But now we're on the 2nd nd 3rd pages for the combatant threads, the two could be on completely different worlds.

It might as well be two/three different RP's. This is nothing against the Xenos players who have done everything right, as far as I can see, and the majority of players for both sides. But there are a select few who are either blatantly ignoring what is written in the other threads, or just believing that what happens in the others has no consequence on them. 

It has a grand potential, but it's had a very shaky start indeed.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Personally, I'd suggest posting it in the Xenos thread. I'm going to go into a rant about the state of things, so don't think it's aimed at you - it's not. But the point needs to be addressed.
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> ...


I noticed the same problem. I am currently planning on Rotfug meeting the Warboss for a brief fight and chat over squig beer and the screams of Ummies. While I could properly get away with stating that because he is a infiltration and stealth expert he could get there with other interacting with other I get the feeling that Rotfug is the sort who when thrown into a war zone with no clear objective gets side tracked pretty easily. I am really hoping to rp an encounter on route with someone from the imperial faction but have a feeling any unannounced post I do will be simply go unnoticed being posted on the xenos page so I am OOC posted a offer on the imperial thread to see if I can't find anyone who wants some PC on PC fun.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll agree with you.

If any of you decided to read my opening saga on the Imperial Thread, I began by explaining the building of a Landing Zone away from the main battle, but near enough to send reinforcements.

While I can't forsee dragging Andronus out of the fight when he's needed most, how's about having the daemon attack the techpriests, just as the first wave of Marine reinforcements begin to land?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry for the lateness of this joining! I can't believe I let this area of Heresy go unnoticed for so long! Glad to be in the action now.

Race: Eldar Wraithlord

Name: Kanyyr Goldhelm (Goldhelm is the Second name of the Wraithlord in Fulgrim, what a legend)

Appearance: Kanyyr stand fully three time higher than a mighty Astartes Space Marine, thin and gracious limbs betraying the incredible power stored in the Ghost Warrior. Kanyyr's head section is shining gold (Never would have guessed), it's surface perfectly smooth and highly reflective. The wraithbone of Kanyyr's body is a Dark brooding blue, it's surface again metallic and sheening. Shoulders, elbows, knees and groin pad are also Gold. As all of the mighty Ghost warriors, Kanyyr's movement is lithe and elegant able to strike with a devastating blow while falling back into the nimble flow of combat

Equiptment: Kanyyr is equipped with a mighty Wraithblade _Mirror_. The blade is long and slender though more than capable of slicing an unwary warrior in two. Mounted on his left shoulder is a Bright lance, embellished and decorated with thousands of white runes. Hand Flamers (forgot to add them...)

Personality: Extremely Xenophobic (Even by 40K standards). Kanyyr is loathe to be around the lesser races and is tremendously paranoid and distrustful. Though his personalty has changed little since the destruction of his mortal body, the one thing that has grown is the coldness towards other races. This personality 'trait' Gives Kanyyr an edge in combat, concentrating wholeheartedly on the destruction of his foes it is a task he fulfils with ruthless efficiency. 
Kanyyr is very protective of his own kind, especially of the Farseer Laether the Wise. Though he does not consider the Farseer to be frail or unable to defend himself, as Kanyyr has nothing but respect for the Seer, he works in harmony with the squad of Warlocks charged to Laethur, even if seeing himself as a higher form of protection.

Background: Before being sentenced to the half life of the infinity circuit, Kanyyr lived life as Striking Scorpion Exarch. It was in battle against the Hive Mind at Iyanden that Kanyyr's mortal body gave its last breath. He fought valiantly in his 'last moments' His squad and three others chose to stay behind and hold of the Tyranids as the other aspects of the Eldar warband moved themselves to more advantageous positions. The collected Stricking Scorpions fought like heroes, though their numbers rapidly began to fall as they sought to hold a gate against the living tide. Kanyyr was the last warriors alive, A body of another Exarch slumped behind him, the thought of his fallen brothers drove Kanyyr to new heights, knowing that if he failed, do too would a portion of this craftworld and against an enemy as relentless as the Tyranid, no ground could afford to be lost. Felling two Carnifexes and a score of warriors, Kanyyr was nigh on ripped to shreds by the combined attacks of several genestealers, his strength spent, and their speed too great, the Eldar Exarch fell. His blood stained the floor and gate, though in death, he had aided his comrades and given time for the support to entrench themselves immovably from their bastion. 

The Tyranid assault failed and the remains of Kanyyrs body recovered from the battlefield. Though his body was little more than rags, his Spirit stone was intact. He was hailed a Hero, though through playing his part in the protection of Iyanden, he shared the fate of so many of their warriors.

Kanyyr is odd that he spends a lot of his time interred within his artificial body rather than spending time in the infinity circuit. Though he enjoys the company of the ancients, the unshakeable feeling of "The Afterlife" clings to it. Kanyyr feels more involved with the workings of the Eldar in his physical form.

Kanyyr is a great friend as well as a protector to Laethur, often accompanying the Farseer on skirmishes and travels.

Good luck!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To stop any grumbling about late entries - Noise Marine and I (and I assume Noise talked with Dessel? If not, Dessel, don't read this) have talked about it, and with concrete, and ironed out anything, so he's fully authorised to take part.

I know I said in PM, but welcome aboard, Concrete Hero =).


----------

